# Boot Size?



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't have my own boots, but when I went 2 weeks ago I rented a pair.. 
This is how they compared:
Regular Shoes: Size 9, Nike SB's
Boots: 10 (They fit perfectly, I went boarding for 10 hours, no exaggeration, and didn't feel any pain), I think they were "Flow Snowboarding" boots.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I wear 11 or 11.5 shoes and wear a 10.5 salomon boot


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a 7.5 in shoes and a 7.5 in Northwaves. But I think I have magic feet cause I seem to be the same size across most brands even when people tell me the shoes run big/small.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it really depends on the manufacturer. I normally wear a 10 shoe but my Thirty-Two boots are 9.5


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

9.5 Nike shoes
9.5 DC boots


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

10.5 street shoe, size 10 thirtytwo boot. In other boots though, I've ranged from about 9.0-10.5.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

8.5 Adidas samba.

just got a pair of Nitro Team TLS in 8.0 and they fit very well. Still getting used to the heal cups they use (got them 2 days ago and have not hit the slopes yet...). But as far as sizing goes, 8.0 was the way to go.


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

Qball said:


> I wear 11 or 11.5 shoes and wear a 10.5 salomon boot


your are the first person i heard the boot size is smaller than shoe size


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

freaking jersey suck, there are no winter sport shops in my area. I will have to go to Dick's or Sport Authority to buy boots. 
I wear size 9 shoe but i order a boot(size9) from TruSnow.com . The boots were too tight. 
Do you guy have any luck ordering boots online?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I got 4 pairs of Salomon boots, all was US13, so i bought US13 malamutes and feel sooooooo happy. I haven't tried them before buying(since i live at the other side of the glove) and they fil like a glove for me. I bought salomon skates and they fit well too. So 6 pairs of Salomon shoes-boots-skates and all US13. Perfect fit!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm an 11 and ride a size 10 snowboard boot.


----------



## ardvark666 (Feb 4, 2011)

gammatnt said:


> freaking jersey suck, there are no winter sport shops in my area. I will have to go to Dick's or Sport Authority to buy boots.
> I wear size 9 shoe but i order a boot(size9) from TruSnow.com . The boots were too tight.
> Do you guy have any luck ordering boots online?


Don't do it. Where in Jersey are you? I have shops by me in south jersey. Trust me, you will never get a good fit by clicking online. Even after trying em out I wound up switching already. I'm a size 9 currently rocking Burton Ruler's which fit true to size. You gotta go with what fits you best. I really wanted the DC Judge or Vans Aura but they just didn't fit right. Take your time to shop. I'd rather drive 45 min than wait for an online return or deal with bad boots.
Also, if you have a Zumiez near you they have boots on sale right now. I usually go to the local surf shop for gear but you can't beat 40.00 off.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

gammatnt said:


> your are the first person i heard the boot size is smaller than shoe size


everyone should have a snowboard size smaller than the shoe size. Inner linings can pack out half a size to a full size larger. Actually the crappier the boot, the more it'll pack out as well. Just because a boot fits comfortably when you try it on doesn't mean it fits. They're snowboard boots. They're supposed to feel snug. 

you went a full size or size and a half up on your snowboard boots? I actually question how well these boots really fit you. Don't you get crazy heel lift when you're on your toe edge?


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

jyuen said:


> everyone should have a snowboard size smaller than the shoe size. Inner linings can pack out half a size to a full size larger. Actually the crappier the boot, the more it'll pack out as well. Just because a boot fits comfortably when you try it on doesn't mean it fits. They're snowboard boots. They're supposed to feel snug.
> 
> you went a full size or size and a half up on your snowboard boots? I actually question how well these boots really fit you. Don't you get crazy heel lift when you're on your toe edge?



I order a same size Forum boot. but it was so tight, i was have issue just putting it on. 
i tried on Salomon Brigade same size as my shoe. it feel very good. I didn't buy it because i was broke that time.
I got some cheap Morrow boots 1 size larger than my shoe size few years ago. It feel ok with my 5150 binding. This week I got new board with Flow binding. I don't feel heel lift. But now I have a lot play room in the toe. And i have to use more effort to navigate the board. I might need to tighten the binding more.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

i wear a size 9.5 shoe and have size 9 burton hails...


----------



## looboo (Jan 22, 2011)

jyuen said:


> everyone should have a snowboard size smaller than the shoe size. Inner linings can pack out half a size to a full size larger. Actually the crappier the boot, the more it'll pack out as well. Just because a boot fits comfortably when you try it on doesn't mean it fits. They're snowboard boots. They're supposed to feel snug.
> 
> you went a full size or size and a half up on your snowboard boots? I actually question how well these boots really fit you. Don't you get crazy heel lift when you're on your toe edge?


I wear sizes 6.5 (DC) and 6 (Converse) for street shoes, yet I don't get any heel lift on my Burton Moto's at size 7.5. No heel lift could be the design of the boot.. I'm not ssure. The sizing strikes me odd, but hey, it works. The Burtons are insanely comfortable and actually quite snug.


----------



## abensie (Oct 5, 2010)

Size 8 street shoes, size 7 Thirtytwos. They are very slightly tight but with thin socks just about right. Could probably go 7.5 Boot without issue.


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

ardvark666 said:


> Don't do it. Where in Jersey are you? I have shops by me in south jersey. Trust me, you will never get a good fit by clicking online. Even after trying em out I wound up switching already. I'm a size 9 currently rocking Burton Ruler's which fit true to size. You gotta go with what fits you best. I really wanted the DC Judge or Vans Aura but they just didn't fit right. Take your time to shop. I'd rather drive 45 min than wait for an online return or deal with bad boots.
> Also, if you have a Zumiez near you they have boots on sale right now. I usually go to the local surf shop for gear but you can't beat 40.00 off.


i am at atlantic city, where is the shop near you?


----------



## ardvark666 (Feb 4, 2011)

I grew up on the shore near Toms River but now live near Cherry Hill. You can always take a ride to Brave New World in Toms River or Point Pleasant, Brave has lots of snow gear. If you go to Toms River you can also check Wavejammer on rt37 too. If you wanna shoot down the expressway Danziesen and Quigley it is in Cherry Hill on rt 70(kinda out of the way tho). but they may be getting thin on inventory now that the season is ending. Hell actually Zumiez at the Hamilton Mall should have some boots. I got a pair of Burton Rulers there on sale for 159.00. They had DC, 32, and Vans last time I was there (2 weeks ago) call them to check cuz the sale was really good 609-272-8960.


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks, i will check them out.


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

size 13 shoes and size 13 Burton boots

Grails we're the most comfortable boots I tried and they fit great.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

10.5 wide in shoes 10.5 wide in boots, or 11 on both if they do not come wide.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I have never worn a boot that was the same as my shoe size, it's always been 1-1.5 sizes down.


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

TreyDay said:


> i wear a size 9.5 shoe and have size 9 burton hails...


How are you finding your Hails after major use? My current boots are 08/09 Motos size 8. I wear same size as shoe and boot. Im looking at buying online for 2011 Hails size 8 or should I force 7.5 on me stumps?


----------



## gammatnt (Jan 18, 2009)

ianim8 said:


> How are you finding your Hails after major use? My current boots are 08/09 Motos size 8. I wear same size as shoe and boot. Im looking at buying online for 2011 Hails size 8 or should I force 7.5 on me stumps?


i finally got my right size boot. I got a pair of Salomon Boot same size as my shoe. I am going to ride this thursday. I am sure it will be much better than my old +1 size boot


----------



## kamina (Apr 4, 2011)

I generally wear size 11.5-12 shoes. My old snowboarding boots have been 11 and they where always too small, now I've been trying a few models and sizing seems to vary quite a lot even with the same brand:

Burton Driver X - 11
Burton Invader - 12
Salomon Malamut 11-11.5
Forum Forumula - 12

I also tried some DC's but there where only scattered sizes and depending on model 11.5 or 12 (largest available) did not fit.


----------

